# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Producción de mango orgánico en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un video que encontré en YouTube (FOMINBID) sobre la producción de mango orgánico en el Perú.    
¿Se podría hacer lo mismo, pero a gran escala? Es lo que el mundo se viene preguntando. 
SaludosTemas similares: Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) II Festival de Mango Orgánico en Cajamarca Rusia desea comprar producción de limón, mango y banano orgánico de Piura Perú podría liderar producción de cacao orgánico, prevé Maximixe Innovación en la Producción de Banano Orgánico de Piura

----------

